# Conroe jugging Friday night 6/25/04



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Jugged the 22-31 feet water around the mouth of Caney Creek. 

Hooks set from two feet under surface to bottom. Fish caught throughout the water column. Thermocline was at 18 feet. Bait was live perch, cut shad, and FNF Ultra Cutbait. All three worked well. 

The following were cpr'd and one other fish was caught and released but somehow not photo'd. 

Didn't catch a lot of fish by Conroe standards but we cpr'd more than usual and had five or six #'s of fillets when all was said and done so we couldn't complain.


----------



## jd10g (Jun 6, 2004)

nice fish man .. . can't wait till i get some more of that good ole fish you cook . . . it's gooooooood


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Where have you been fishing? Have you made it to the short rigs with the VERY FEW oportunities that have been available?


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

nice mess o' fish der.... looks like you got er done... LOL.............JJ


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Medulla...*

How much fun can ya have in one boat?:cheers:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Amen to that... it looks like you guys had a great night. I'm thinking about rigging up some of those jugs to give that kind of fishing a try... I'll get NightTrain to show me how it's done, and then decide if it's my kind of fishing...


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Man*

You make me want to take off work one day and go fishing. May be I will if it EVER stops rainin. But GOOD JOB. Nice fish!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> You make me want to take off work one day and go fishing. May be I will if it EVER stops rainin. But GOOD JOB. Nice fish!


Shoot... the fish don't care if it's rainin'... they're already wet. What are ya waitin for man? LOL


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

Great report I fished off a freinds lot at lake conroe today it was a little rainy but I managed to get a 39 pound blue on a live perch.


----------



## jd10g (Jun 6, 2004)

*rigs*

yeah man . . . went two weeks ago and going this weekend if possible . . . we left at 530 pm and caught 2 limits of snappers b/t 6-8#, two red fish, and a 85# blacktip. boat back on the trailer by 815 pm. . . fish were less than 9 miles in about 50' of water


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Brewjr....*

Nice job,bud...I assume you weren't fishin' with the popiel fishomatic or the mickey mouse deal this time?:rotfl:


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Hey Hawkeye*

The rain wouldn't bother me that much, you know the old saying of "melting versus floating away"? but all my good spots have logs floating down the river. They are running an AVERAGE of 125,000 CFS (normal generation this time of the year is 45,000 CFS) through Pickwick, so even if the logs weren't there, you couldn't fish the way I do very efficiently. Besides, the boss got me working too hard to enjoy it. I would be wanting to nap. LOL

Brewjr, Good catch bud. Keep up the work and we might wash all that saltwater out of you yet. LOL


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

The catfishing in central Texas always is best after a t&$d-floater rain. I don't know if it's the higher lake levels, the extra current, or all the extra food items being washed in. I haven't fished Conroe since I was a youngster, I grew up there, and it was a brand-new lake. Sounds like it may be worth the drive. Good job guys, I'm drooling for some catfish like that. I have never jugged at night, do you mark them with those light-sticks or something?


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

no i had tha mickey mouse but only got a 7 pounder on it th eother was on a abu garcia


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

brewjr, great fish!



jd10g said:


> yeah man . . . went two weeks ago and going this weekend if possible . . . we left at 530 pm and caught 2 limits of snappers b/t 6-8#, two red fish, and a 85# blacktip. boat back on the trailer by 815 pm. . . fish were less than 9 miles in about 50' of water


Fantastic...man I need to get out there and get in on some of that action.



fishomaniac said:


> ...I have never jugged at night, do you mark them with those light-sticks or something?


A bud gave me some of those light-stick bracelets and they work great. I need to buy me some more.

I have reflective tape around the tops of the jugs and the q-beam lights em up. With the night sticks you can run the jugs with nothing else but a headlight.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

That looks like the same kind of reflective tape that I use. The kind that comes from wal-mart calle "automotive reflective tape". I can see mine a mile away in a good light.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Yep, that exactly what it is.


----------



## jd10g (Jun 6, 2004)

gonna try to make it out to the rigs this weekend if possible . . . if the waves stay the same or lower it will be ok to great . . 

need some more snaps . . hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

Good Luck jd


----------

